# Pain when urinating??



## bbgobie (Apr 20, 2006)

First race of the year yesterday. Best result ever for me and had a blast.

After the race though and since, every time I go to urinate there is a sharp pain at the tip of you know what, and it kinda shoots down the bottom.

I searched around and couldn't find anything. 
Same saddle I used for last season, and I've never experienced discomfort before. I didn't fall during the race, the only thing I can think of was a right hand corner where I tried to accelerate out and my right pedal hit a bump in the ground on the same corner twice, but doubt that did anything.

Do I go see my family doctor tonight?


----------



## Visicypher (Aug 5, 2004)

yup


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

+1 and do not feel embarrassed or weird about it either...its something to always have checked out in that area. But, you may think about getting one of those Selle Gel erganomical seats.

EG:









Or something like that...its pretty good for those long hauls or extreme sessions.


----------



## TrailVictim (Sep 20, 2004)

Not being a butt here but it sounds like it might be from something other than riding. Clap Clap Clap...:madmax:


----------



## bbgobie (Apr 20, 2006)

Well, the race was only about 1hr, I've done 8hr races on that saddle without any previous discomfort.

I had been drinking water all before the race so made a pit stop 20 mins b4 the race started, no problems than, so it definately seems to have something to do with riding. Weird because never experienced anything like this before.

The list of weird medical problems continues...
sigh...


----------



## jhitch (Mar 28, 2008)

I used to have this happen on my road bike when I started using it agin after a long hiatus. 

I would get the dreaded 'numb member' during rides (probably just needed a saddle adjustment) and then would have the same pain you are describing for maybe 12-24 hours afterwards decreasing in intensity until it dissapeared. I wasn't riding very regularly when this was happening and then ended up getting rid of my road bike shortly thereafter.

I haven't experienced it since even though I have had the 'numb member' issue return on occasion.

I never went to a doctor about it (I was young, uninsured, and invincible) so I can't shed any light on the actual cause but I never had any lasting issues because of it.
I would be interested in what the doctor does have to say just in case it ever happens again.


----------



## tomsmoto (Oct 6, 2007)

see a urologist, not your standard family doctor.


----------



## blahwtf? (Aug 6, 2005)

tomsmoto said:


> see a urologist, not your standard family doctor.


i agree u might have a "bladder" infection, if you let it go it might get much worse or cause permanent damage, lots of people get them, its nothing to be ashamed about but, if you have some cranberry juice around, try drinking it and see if it helps. if it doesnt urologist, doctor etc. they can help you, just always remember fresh sock before underwear is the best way to prevent anything from your feet coming into contact with that area.


----------



## THE RICK (Nov 20, 2007)

see prostititis


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

THE RICK said:


> see prostititis


Was going to suggest the same thing. I had it a few years ago and it was a bit spooky. It has many of the same symptoms of VD, and as a result I had every VD test done in the world before they tested for it (most of the time you see it in older guys, I was 32). It also makes you need to pee a lot in many cases.


----------



## rick watts (Apr 7, 2005)

CDMC said:


> Was going to suggest the same thing. I had it a few years ago and it was a bit spooky. It has many of the same symptoms of VD, and as a result I had every VD test done in the world before they tested for it (most of the time you see it in older guys, I was 32). It also makes you need to pee a lot in many cases.


yup @ 49 years!!


----------



## bbgobie (Apr 20, 2006)

Could be it I guess. I'm obviously no doc.

Went to see one last night, he said most likely nothing to worry about. Going to run some urine tests and keep a watch on it. Never mentioned anything about prostatis.
He used to ride road races, so that was a little re-assuring.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

bbgobie said:


> Could be it I guess. I'm obviously no doc.
> 
> Went to see one last night, he said most likely nothing to worry about. Going to run some urine tests and keep a watch on it. Never mentioned anything about prostatis.
> He used to ride road races, so that was a little re-assuring.


Nerves, infection, (lots of others that arn't STD's)..

Happened last year to me, turned out nothing grew on the culture, I had a high PSA, they gave me antibiotics, then waited and retested PSA back down, then did a full urological work up...needed one any way since I am 50 now...


----------



## G_Ride (Mar 25, 2008)

I've had prostatitis after long periods of riding causing frequent urination, but never any real pain. I've also had several tiny kidney stones, and had exactly the pain you describe as they pass. However, these things are for the doctor to determine. See a urologist if they continue and you should get an answer. Good luck.


----------



## cozmomo (Jan 2, 2007)

Could be a Kidney Stone? It sounds similar to the wierd feeling I had after my stone had passed. I wasn't sure what was happening, but over the course of about a week, I kept getting this short erratic pain. Then one day it got pretty bad and lasted around 4 hours. That was when I was passing this stone from my kidney to my bladder. I have heard that some people will pass small stones without knowing it. When it sits in your bladder, it gives you the sensation you described. Makes you have to pee a lot and burns a little. When it comes out though, it's like you are firing off a howitzer! Anyhow, stay away form Tums or any type of calcium supplement that has calcium carbonate. Although it's not really bad for you, it's the calcium CITRATE that you want as a calcium supplement. I used to eat tums a lot because I had bad reflux. Now I don't eat as much spicy food and I try to stay hydrated as much as possible. The doc told me I wasn't drinking enough water, which taxes the kidneys and the calcium carbonate doesn't absorb into the system and causes calcium oxylate stones. Anyhow, I guess you would probably know if you had a stone, but your symptoms sound painfully familiar! Here is a picture of my baby... as my wife calls it. she says I was having labor pains!


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

tomsmoto said:


> see a urologist, not your standard family doctor.


Yup and could be some type of infection STD or other type.

Glad to hear that it sounds like you're doing ok after seeing your doctor. Definitely keep an eye on it. I've had to tell doctors to do all the tests before....sometimes they assume too much. It will help find and resolve any problems and may give you peace of mind too. :thumbsup:


----------



## Biggie (Dec 11, 2004)

*Do you drink energy drinks?*

In 2001 I was introduced to Redbull. Doing heavy cardio after a failed attempt at marriage around the same time. Not seriously high amounts of redbull but maybe two cans per day for a few weeks and I started getting a simialr pain. I experimented with it for a few weeks because I thought my suspicions were bogus, However, every time I started drinking it again the pecker pain came back???

I have no explanation - that is just my story.

Sorry about the sentence fragments...

Take care,
Ed


----------



## rick watts (Apr 7, 2005)

funny, insert monster instead of red bull!!:madman:


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

Redbull, Monster, etc all tend to dehydrate you....and that's not good for the urinary tract.


----------



## gallorody (Feb 1, 2004)

Had a similar problem a few years ago. Sounds like the symptoms along with constant short urinating. Went and got checked for STD's got some antibiotics, everything came out negative. I also came to the conclusion that for the most part Kaiser Permanente doctors suck. After my third visit to the doctor I saw a health guide while in the waiting room and concluded that I had a bladder infection. It went away after a couple of weeks and came back once or twice, I haven't had any problems in a years.


----------



## Tlaloc (Oct 30, 2005)

Prostatitis, bladder infection, gonorrhea?

"My balls feel like a pair of maracas
She gave me the gonococcus" - Frank Zappa


----------



## Toddski (Jul 8, 2004)

Yeah it could be a small stone in the bladder, pain sounds familiar. I passed one last spring and one this winter&#8230; both after a long day of snowboarding, I was dehydrated and getting bounced around a lot. The pain is really really bad when the stone leaves the kidney, but that went away and then stone just hung out in the bladder, then I had the symptoms you describe for a bout a week, burning pee and tingling, till I shot the thing out in the urinal. ouch.


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

the above mentioned scenerios are all valid and it should be checked out, but it could also be something as simple as having your wee fella in a really awkward position in your shorts, or from contact with a solid object like your stem. is there any blood in your urine?


----------



## Swass (Dec 17, 2007)

Toddski said:
 

> Yeah it could be a small stone in the bladder, pain sounds familiar. I passed one last spring and one this winter&#8230; both after a long day of snowboarding, I was dehydrated and getting bounced around a lot. The pain is really really bad when the stone leaves the kidney, but that went away and then stone just hung out in the bladder, then I had the symptoms you describe for a bout a week, burning pee and tingling, till I shot the thing out in the urinal. ouch.


Dude, your gonna piss Abe off making him stare at that thing.


----------



## RSW42 (Aug 22, 2006)

xxxx


----------



## RSW42 (Aug 22, 2006)

cozmomo said:


> she says I was having labor pains!












DEAR GOD! YOU *PASSED* THAT???

(RSW42 doing the "golf clap")


----------

